# Gewicht > Overgewicht >  Hoeveel hoor ik te wegen?

## esther1997

hoi
ik ben 13 en ben 1,56 m dat is niet zo groot wat is nou het ideale gewicht voor deze lengte en leeftijd?

----------


## Agnes574

Hoeveel weeg je nu Esther? Als we dat weten kunnen we je BMI uitrekenen en kijken of je op je ideale gewicht zit.

Xx Ag

----------


## esther1997

ik ben 45 kg
x

----------


## Agnes574

Jouw gewicht is zéér goed en zéker niet te zwaar!!
Ik heb je BMI uitgerekend op volgende site en uitkomst is 18; dik in orde dus!!
Normaal gezien is een BMI tussen de 20 en 25 normaal en gezond; dus jij bent eerder slank,zéker niet te dik!! 
www.voedingscentrum.nl

Volgens mij ben jij een mooie en slanke meid!!  :Wink: 
Xx Ag

----------


## christel1

Ik ben 1m55 en weeg ongeveer 49 ma ben wel veeeeel ouder en heb 2 kinderen, dus normaal gewicht meid, niks aan veranderen, je bent heel goed zo 
Greetz
Christel1

----------

